# Paradigm cc190 vs cc290



## hopper12 (Jan 16, 2014)

I currently have a paradigm monitor cc190. I have the chance to upgrade to a cc290. Has anyone heard both that can tell me is the difference worth the upgrade. I know the specs are different but as far as raw sound could you tell a big difference. Thanks


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Wish I could help you here, but I have not had a chance to hear either. Hopefully, someone will chime in soon who has...


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I used to have cc-170... I know, that doesn't help at all. What speakers are you matching this up with? I might try to match the size of the drivers. What fits better into your budget?


----------



## hopper12 (Jan 16, 2014)

Paradigm monitor 7 v6 with svs 20-39+ PC. Budget nota issue I can get a good deal on the 290


----------



## natescriven (Jan 12, 2011)

I would go with the CC-290 if you're content with your Paradigm mains. The center channel is so important to surround sound. Also, I am glad you're going with a center channel that will match the sound of your mains.


----------



## Fazorcat (May 7, 2011)

Hopper I sent you a PM


----------

